# GTX 480 vs 7850 vs 560 Ti???



## farid (Jun 20, 2012)

Heya all!

I've bought a new PC recently, and I got a EVGA 560 SC Edition, but now I want more !

So, my doubt is, I found an EVGA GTX480 @ $219.99, I was reading some reviews and saw that it is better than the 560Ti, in my case I would go with this  ASUS 560Ti, and finnally theres the Sapphire HD7850 (which Im still not sure about it since it is @$250).

Which of this cards you guys think I should go for? Or should I wait for something new from nVidia (like a GTX660? or something like that??? )

Thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 20, 2012)

MFG_Derp has 480's CHEAP! why not ask if he will ship international?


----------



## farid (Jun 20, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> MFG_Derp has 480's CHEAP! why not ask if he will ship international?



You think its better than the new cards (Say 560ti and 7850)? I saw the benchmarks reviews and it is, but I dont know if its worth.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

Get a 2nd GTX560 or wait it out.


----------



## Protagonist (Jun 20, 2012)

farid said:


> Heya all!
> 
> I've bought a new PC recently, and I got a EVGA 560 SC Edition, but now I want more !
> 
> ...



It wont hurt to wait for the GTX660 if it means that much to you. tho the cards you mention above the GTX480 is faster problem is it runs hotter than the other two, its a last gen card,...

Personally i dont care for the GTX660 if the spex will be as rumors suggest its no card for me, and the low stock for GTX680/670 doesn't help much. Time on the other had doesn't stop, high prices low availability i highly think i will pass on this new gen cards eg Geforce 6xx and Radeon 7xxx, maybe next year will be better in early availability at launch and good prices


----------



## farid (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I think that I will wait then.. Tho im really REALLY tempted on that GTX480!!!

Thanks a lot for the help guys!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Get a 2nd GTX560 or wait it out.



If it helps any I cam from 2x 460' 768MB @ 560 clocks(800/2000). Was able to almost max (or very close to) out AA in every game I played. DiRT3, ultra with 8xQAA 1080p, Dirt Showdown same settings, Max Payne 3 2xAA, high FXAA, everything else very high with normal tesselation. All of these settings gave me roughly 55-75fps in each.

The pair were roughly between a GTX570 & 580 but with a low framebuffer which hurt AA performance. Would say it was very close to hd7950 performance.

EDIT:

Here's a good read for you
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-560-sli-review/


----------



## punani (Jun 20, 2012)

If I were you i'd wait for the 660 as I think it will be a killer card, great performance@ low consumption and noise. But unfortunately I can't say much for launch date/availability/price yet..


----------



## farid (Jun 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's a good read for you
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-560-sli-review/



Sweet! It changed my mind lol.. Im now considering adding another 560 in SLi


----------

